# Need some egg share info, please!!



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi ladies, im just after some more advice on egg share, im going to crgw on wednesday for 1st consultation and amh bloods, im also on nhs waiting list with ivf wales who have performed tests, eg sperm analysis came back low, hiv rubella and heb b (fine), scan of my womb and ovaries (cysts on ovaries), hsg  (blocked tubes which resulted in surgery to remove my tubes) can anybody tell me, do any tests like sperm analysis etc. have to be repeated by clinic as this was all more than a year ago, ifso i guess they have to be paid for? im  worried about extra costs as we are having icsi we have to pay £700, and have been told on here we dont have to pay for all the other bloods they do for us, was hoping that was it, but unsure, would love some more advice, thanks again xx


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi rocky, can't answer all your questions, but we did have to have sperm analysts re-done between our cycles.. 2 years apart. However, we dud this via GP so did not pay. This might be worth looking at in your situation. X


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

some tests and a sperm analysis have to be re done if older than 3 mths and some if older than a year old So i would think you would need all up to date blood work done 
what does your clinic say about cost of blood tests if egg sharing ? my clinic says on their website that blood tests are free if egg sharing 
you can go to your GP with a list of all blood test etc that need doing and see what they are willing to help you with all GP's are different tho and so will help out and some wont


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks so much for your replies, well i checked the price of the sperm and its only £75 so not bad, will have to wait till wednesday and see what they say about the other bloods but if i have to pay then so be it, im so impatient lol. Thanks again and congrats to you both, amazing!   x


----------



## amynic2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi rocky1 I have my initial appointment at crgw in a couple of weeks. Do they just do amh or bloods too?


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Amy there are quite a few of us just starting the egg sharing process at CRGW so your in good company  . At the initial consultation they just ask lots of questions and do the AMH test. That takes 2 weeks to come back then if that's ok you go in for lots more blood test. You pay £500 for these but it is refunded at egg collection. 

As I said I'm only just starting the process waiting for all the other bloods to come back x


----------



## amynic2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks daisydot. Fingers crossed for you! I'll b watching with interest and no doubt b pestering u with more questions if thats ok


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi amynic2, just as daisy says! ask away! its on here that i got all the advice i needed, i got just over a week before i get my AMH results to see if i can go ahead. Best of luck xx


----------

